# Is it possible to get all birthday items in one year?



## Laurelinde (Aug 29, 2020)

So, today is my birthday, and my villagers gave me lots of gifts at my surprise party and when I gave them cupcakes. But there are two birthday themed items I don't seem to have: the birthday cake, and the birthday hat. Do I need to wait until next year for these? I may have messed up, because I gave two people their cupcakes in Nook's and they didn't give me anything back.


----------



## tajikey (Aug 29, 2020)

Happy Birthday!

Fairly certain the two things you didn't get were the things you were supposed to get from the two villagers in Nook's. There's a chance you'll have mail tomorrow, but more likely you'll have to wait until next year (unless you trade for them).


----------



## JSS (Aug 29, 2020)

Well that kinda sucks. Thanks for the warning in that case... And happy birthday!


----------



## Laurelinde (Aug 29, 2020)

Oh no...thanks for letting me know! Maybe I can trade for them.


----------



## Skandranon (Aug 29, 2020)

yeah i messed up too, didn't realize till too late not to gift any of them to villagers who didn't have the special line to gift it to them. so gave away 2 to villagers who just gave me the everyday gifts of clothes


----------



## nammie (Aug 29, 2020)

You can, if all your villagers are at high? max? (not 100% sure what level I was at) friendship with you you can get all of them in one year (I did). Unfortunately if you gave two cupcakes to villagers who didn't give you anything, you probably weren't at high enough friendship and will have to wait until next year  Strange that they gifted nothing back though, on my second character the villagers just gave me normal stuff like furniture and clothes back.


----------



## Jhine7 (Aug 29, 2020)

Stinks you can't get anything from them when you're in Nook's. Doesn't make sense to me. If you want, I can help you get these items in a TBT trade. I made the same mistake before.


----------



## porkpie28 (Aug 30, 2020)

Happy birthday it’s a shame you did not get all the birthday stuff


----------



## Laurelinde (Aug 30, 2020)

Ironically, the two I gifted in Nook's yesterday specifically asked me about cupcakes today, as did Paula, who was just moving in yesterday. I had mailed Paula one but apparently that didn't count. I only had 1 left so I gave that to her when she asked, but she gave me a random gift back. Either I'm not high enough friendship with Megan and Cleo or it somehow doesn't trigger properly in Nook's, so they think they still haven't had a cupcake. I've been gifting Megan a lot recently trying to get her photo so I would have thought I'd have got something back from her. I did get a (random) gift back from Boots, who is much newer to the island. At least now I know for next year (or sooner if I make a second character!)


----------



## SleepyMimeko (Aug 30, 2020)

Happy Birthday! Try checking your mail because the cake is a gift from your mom.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Aug 30, 2020)

nammie said:


> You can, if all your villagers are at high? max? (not 100% sure what level I was at) friendship with you you can get all of them in one year (I did). Unfortunately if you gave two cupcakes to villagers who didn't give you anything, you probably weren't at high enough friendship and will have to wait until next year  Strange that they gifted nothing back though, on my second character the villagers just gave me normal stuff like furniture and clothes back.


This is exactly how the birthdays work. You're only going to get 'birthday items' from villagers you have a high level of friendship with. A couple of us looked into this very subject about two weeks ago.


----------

